# Custom timer creation in C# (Windows Form)



## MrSeanKon (Dec 7, 2012)

A lambda expression is an anonymous function that can contain expressions and statements, and can be used to create delegates or expression tree types.
All lambda expressions use the lambda operator =>, which is read as "goes to". The left side of the lambda operator specifies the input parameters (if any) and the right side holds the expression or statement block. For example, the lambda expression x => x * x is read "x goes to x times x."
Download the attachment and enjoy!


----------



## Kreij (Dec 7, 2012)

I created a thread on lambda expressions back in 2008.
Here

Fun stuff.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice.
Well many times during the last three weeks I was thinking how can I add an extra parameter in timer's tick. Is it possible??? 
Or should I create from beggining a custom timer to do this.
*Here is other one good* approach


----------

